# Pastel Face or Yellow Cheek???



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, this is my cinnamon-pearl male... he has got about 2 years, ready for breeding but i've got a question...
is he a pastel face or a yellow cheek???
Thanks


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like a yellow cheek to me, do you know what his parents were?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks more like a PF to me. Parents would be a huge help in deciding.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it looks like a PF.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I would actually say pastel face


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

i don't know parents  i've bought it from a re-seller... he told me that he was a DYC but i think parent was both like him... so if DYC or PF it's impossibile to tell by parents...
it's hard to tell because some DYC looks like PF 
i can determine it only by breeding? what female should i give to him???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not a WF or split to WF hen...if he is a DYC, the WF will mess up the babies cheek patches. If he is a DYC, you will get SOME DYC babies by pairing him with a non DYC hen. IF you don't get any DYCs from him (or babies with a patch like his) he's probably a PF and would need to be paired with a WF or split to WF hen to get visuals.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd say pastel face. Mate him to a normal grey female. If there are babies that look like him then he is YC otherwise you'll have lots of splits to breed to white faces next year.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Not a WF or split to WF hen...if he is a DYC, the WF will mess up the babies cheek patches. If he is a DYC, you will get SOME DYC babies by pairing him with a non DYC hen. IF you don't get any DYCs from him (or babies with a patch like his) he's probably a PF and would need to be paired with a WF or split to WF hen to get visuals.


i was thinking the same... first i try with a non WF or /WF hen...
what hen i can put whit him? i don't want to make like to like breeding...so i have to put him with a normal one or a pied one?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Start with a Normal hen that is not split to WF as Roxy said. If he is DYC, you will get some DYC babies. If not, you will get good split to PF for the next generation. He is a really nice looking bird. Great crest and nice and long.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

You can do either normal or pied.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dreamcatchers said:


> Start with a Normal hen that is not split to WF as Roxy said. If he is DYC, you will get some DYC babies. If not, you will get good split to PF for the next generation. He is a really nice looking bird. Great crest and nice and long.


ok  thank you all very much! And thanks for the compliments  I'll pair him with a normal hen...maybe split to pied.
If i don't want a hen split to WF it must have a round cheek patch with no yellow or white in?

sorry for my bad english but i live in italy xD


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes a nice round cheek patch, with no yellow streaks or white rings just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry I am chiming in late on this, I will have to disagree with all those who say PF. He is a YC split to WF. The split to WF will cause the cheek patch to be darker. Did you get him as a baby? Do you have a picture of him as an adolescent? That would let me see what his cheek patch looked like before his first molt. My Palmer is a DYC split to WF and his cheek patch went to almost normal orange after his first molt. Now he looks a lot like a PF.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

4birdsNC said:


> Sorry I am chiming in late on this, I will have to disagree with all those who say PF. He is a YC split to WF. The split to WF will cause the cheek patch to be darker. Did you get him as a baby? Do you have a picture of him as an adolescent? That would let me see what his cheek patch looked like before his first molt. My Palmer is a DYC split to WF and his cheek patch went to almost normal orange after his first molt. Now he looks a lot like a PF.


No i haven't got baby pics i took it 3 days ago  i was thinking the same...that split to wf makes his cheek more orange! Thank you  have you got pics of your dyc/wf???


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

The color of the cheek is too smooth to be a DYC/WF. I have a DYC / WF as well as two of his babies. One with the split and the other without. The thing with the DYC/WF is that the cheek will be irregular shaped and uneven in color. This bird appears to have a smooth coloration to the cheek patch and the patch is nice and large.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a photo of Jazz - DYC / WF and his mate Niah.









Here is Speck, a baby from Jazz and Buttercup who is a pearl split pied.









In both cases, you can clearly see that the cheek patch is distorted and not the same nice round and even color that your male has.  Speck cheek is an improvement for being the next generation but it will still darken as he ages and is already doing so. The photo of him is when he was just 7 weeks old.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm with most of the others on this - It would be easier if we knew his parentage! I would guess he's a pastel face, though. Don't quote me on that as I'm not very experienced with the fancy colours yet, LOL.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

so... i need to breed him with a female of wich mutation???


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

The BEST pairing to at least test breed to is a normal that is not split to white face. Find a girl that has big orange cheeks. This way if he is actually a DYC you will get better DYC markings and if he is PF you will get excellent splits for the next generation.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok ... now i've got a 8 month baby normal but it's too young i think! I need to buy one...
and if it's pastel face i will get splits... but half /WF and /PF??


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

PF is dominant over WF so if the bird is split to PF i think it would produce more PF chicks ra ther then WF chicks..don't quote me on that though. good luck!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> PF is dominant over WF so if the bird is split to PF i think it would produce more PF chicks ra ther then WF chicks..don't quote me on that though. good luck!


That depends on whether or not you breed it to wf or a normal hen and if it is a pf/pf or a pf/wf breeding.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

You don't want to breed to a PF. If the bird is actually DYC, the PF may have WF and thereby cause the same issue as pairing with a WF. If you are wanting to breed for a good next generation, then test breed to a Normal only. The outcome will tell you what the actual color of the parent bird is and you won't be risking the cheek color in the babies. If the babies end up being split PF, then you can breed them to a WF and get the rainbow.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Dreamcatchers said:


> You don't want to breed to a PF. If the bird is actually DYC, the PF may have WF and thereby cause the same issue as pairing with a WF. If you are wanting to breed for a good next generation, then test breed to a Normal only. The outcome will tell you what the actual color of the parent bird is and you won't be risking the cheek color in the babies. If the babies end up being split PF, then you can breed them to a WF and get the rainbow.


You don't want to breed a YC to anything but a normal orange cheek. Test breeding is the only way to tell for sure unless srtiels can possibly chime in.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

This female should be ok? she has got 8-9 months but is tho only one normal I have...i think she isn't split to WF...what do you think???
and another pic of the male...


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nothing????


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There doesn't appear to be any streaking in her cheek patches so I would say yes, once she is of age, she would be perfect to breed to your male. If he truly is a YC, you'll get some babies with the same cheek patch, if he's not, they'll all have orange patches like her.


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> There doesn't appear to be any streaking in her cheek patches so I would say yes, once she is of age, she would be perfect to breed to your male. If he truly is a YC, you'll get some babies with the same cheek patch, if he's not, they'll all have orange patches like her.


Thank you roxy


----------

